# Santizing Brushes



## Growing Wings (May 10, 2008)

I've got a couple of makeup jobs lined up which involve doing makeup for 4-5 people.  I've done makeup on people before, but never groups of people.  So how do I sanitize brushes in between people?  Particularly concealer brushes, as I know that I will have to cover up some acne, and lip brushes, as I always find it takes me ages to get lip products out of my brushes?  Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 10, 2008)

Have you done a search? There are other threads about santizing brushes, how to sanitize for doing makeovers. 

IE:  Keeping stuff clean while doing makeovers


----------



## pixichik77 (May 11, 2008)

I'm a fan of the product Brush Off


----------



## erine1881 (May 12, 2008)

use mac's brush cleanser.  it dries in about 5 minutes.  if you have 2 of each brush, you can do clean one set after the first person, go onto the second person with the second set of brushes, and by the time you're at the third person, the first set will be dry.  as for getting lip products out of the brush, try mac's cleanse off oil.  run your brush thru some of that, then follow with brush cleanser.  that's it!

of course, the more brushes you have, the less you have to worry about cleaning in between.


----------



## _ohmygosh (May 22, 2008)

I agree with having more brushes on hand, it is so much easier! Also using small disposable brushes (that are usually used on cosmetic counters) are very useful as well as you can just throw them out after!

For concealer brushes i use a "wet one" wipe to get rid of the concealer and then sanitise it with a squirt of the brush cleaner.


----------



## manthanoelle (May 23, 2008)

Personally, I don't like having too many extra brushes. But I do like having a an extra concealer brush because of how difficult it can be to fully cleanse them.

 When I have multiple clients for one event what I prefer to do is use individual mascara wands and lip applicators (L/S brushes or L/G wands). Just those two little things help a lot. Even if I am not doing multiple clients I still always use individual mascara wands. I usually get mine from kosmetech and I order the "long curved mascara brush" it's $54.00 for 1000 of them. 1000 is a bit much for some people, but if you have other MUA friends you can split the bundle with them and it is still a good price. I prefer the L/S wands because it cuts time off of having to cleanse my actual brush. I also typically use a L/S brush when I only have one client to do.

I try to do a quick, but thorough cleaning of my brushes in between faces. I run the bristles across a make up wipe. Spritz them with a brush cleanser that I keep in a spray bottle over a paper towel and let them dry while I am prepping the next client.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you use the MAC brush cleanser diluted?  And do you need to rinse it off like it says on the bottle?  I do this when cleaning my brushes for myself, but they obviously take a lot longer to dry if the brush cleanser needs rinsing afterwards.


----------

